# Ford 9N tractor with sherman backhoe.



## MelissaW (Jun 18, 2003)

My husband is restoring a 9N with a sherman backhoe and dual transmission. He would like to find out approximately what it is worth, but we have never seen one exactly like it for sale to get an idea of what they are going for in our area. Does anyone know how we can find out? Thanks so much!


----------



## rambler (Jan 20, 2004)

Those get into the 'collector' status, so it all depends on who wants it & how bad. Very hard to give a 'real' number.

An N is worth $2000 or less, many pay $3500 for one.

The backhoe is worth $1000, someone might pay $2000 for it.

So, $3000 - 5500 would be a real guestamate.

There are all different levels of 'restoration, from stripping every part down & total complete rebuild to new (Like N-Restore does, and sells them for more than 10,000 but that is basically a new tractor), and some folks slop on a coat of thick streaked paint on everything with spray cans and call that a restoration. I'm sure yours will be somewhere in between. If in good shape & oil leaks fixed, tires become a big difference, they can add or subtract $800 or so.

www.ytmag.com is a good resource.

--->Paul


----------



## scott (May 11, 2002)

Go take a look at n-complete ........ http://www.n-complete.com/

they have a decent board there.. and a very good catalog

and Tom is a heck of a guy.


----------



## wendle (Feb 22, 2006)

theres one on ebay right now


----------



## MelissaW (Jun 18, 2003)

Excellent! Thanks so much! I'll have him take a look as soon as he gets a minute today. I'm sure he will find the info really useful. He is restoring it to good working condition, but I don't think it's what would be considered a "show tractor". We prefer our tractors handy rather than handsome, lol!


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

We have a Jubilee that is in great condition (w/out the back hoe). We paid 2,200 for it.
Last summer at an auction I saw a 9n with a front end loader go for less than a thou.. It depends on who wants it, for what, and how bad to an extent. You can buy a newer tractor with back hoe and front end loader for 5,000 or so.


----------



## gwithrow (Feb 5, 2005)

where can I find a 'newer tractor' for about 5000? and how would you define newer? I looked at a '93 model yesterday( some chinese brand) that was very aged...all rust, all dent and no working light bulb in it anywhere, actually all broken out save one......all worn, rubber disintegrating, hydralic lines all with holes to the metal...for 2600...it did run and that price did include a 4' bushhog...and a homemade loader...smallish and very dented...looked like demolition derby material....oh and the seat was only metal, frame...so I am in the market for a newer, in pretty good condition tractor with a loader..how much will I have to pay...this is for a small farm operation...no hay baling,.... manure moving, and maintenance only of about 10 acres and any brand preferance? how will I know a good one when I see it? do I need live PTO?..4wd? power steering? we live in NC...western area...thanks gwithrow


----------



## Up North (Nov 29, 2005)

gwithrow said:


> where can I find a 'newer tractor' for about 5000? and how would you define newer? I looked at a '93 model yesterday( some chinese brand) that was very aged...all rust, all dent and no working light bulb in it anywhere, actually all broken out save one......all worn, rubber disintegrating, hydralic lines all with holes to the metal...for 2600...it did run and that price did include a 4' bushhog...and a homemade loader...smallish and very dented...looked like demolition derby material....oh and the seat was only metal, frame...so I am in the market for a newer, in pretty good condition tractor with a loader..how much will I have to pay...this is for a small farm operation...no hay baling,.... manure moving, and maintenance only of about 10 acres and any brand preferance? how will I know a good one when I see it? do I need live PTO?..4wd? power steering? we live in NC...western area...thanks gwithrow


 There are many good tractors for about $5000 or less, but newer, probably not, unless you are willing to go non-american made tractor. When you include a loader, that will add to price as well. If you are not baling hay, you DO NOT need live PTO. Probably forget 4WD in that price range. Unless you are a big burly person with large forearms, power steering is important on a loader tractor. If you don't know a good tractor when you see it, make freinds with someone that does. 
I'll just throw out some tractor models that might work for you. They are NOT newer when you set parameters to include loader and stay within $5000, but many of these would give you years of service, provided you find a decent one.
****FORD 800, 860, 9N or FORD 2000, 3000 . CASE model 430 or 530.,
International Harvester 460 gas, or 606 gas model. Allis Chalmers D-14 or D-15. Massey-Ferguson 35, or 135. Belarus 420 or 520. Leyland 250 or 270. John Deere? Probably too old in that price range. 
Best luck looking!
P.S. "Newer" for American-built farm tractors would be considered anything built since about 1975. "older tractors" include anything built from 1942 after the war up to '75. Don't concern yourself with model years as you would an automobile. Tractors are built to last and be repaired, not used up and discarded.


----------



## wilderness1989 (Feb 23, 2006)

Up North said:


> There are many good tractors for about $5000 or less, but newer, probably not, unless you are willing to go non-american made tractor. When you include a loader, that will add to price as well. If you are not baling hay, you DO NOT need live PTO. Probably forget 4WD in that price range. Unless you are a big burly person with large forearms, power steering is important on a loader tractor. If you don't know a good tractor when you see it, make freinds with someone that does.
> I'll just throw out some tractor models that might work for you. They are NOT newer when you set parameters to include loader and stay within $5000, but many of these would give you years of service, provided you find a decent one.
> ****FORD 800, 860, 9N or FORD 2000, 3000 . CASE model 430 or 530.,
> International Harvester 460 gas, or 606 gas model. Allis Chalmers D-14 or D-15. Massey-Ferguson 35, or 135. Belarus 420 or 520. Leyland 250 or 270. John Deere? Probably too old in that price range.
> Best luck looking!


You can add the Ford 600 series and the 4000. I've owned both of them and they are good tractors. Baled tons of little square bales with the 4000 and ran a bush hog and maintained several miles of fence with to 600. These little Ford tractors are really great and you can basically fix them yourself instead of having to call a dealer and there are still parts available from several sources including the Ford tractor dealership. My cousin just got a new 4WD John Deere estate type tractor, $22,000. I drove it and I'll take my little Fords any day my Ford will turn on a dime and the JD w/4WD was really hard to steer and turn in tight quarters. My 2 cents. I've farmed and worked on tractors for 30+ years.


----------



## Up North (Nov 29, 2005)

Wilderness - Thanks for the addittions. Yup, them Ford tractors are good for small acreage ops. UpNorth.


----------

